# Pellet Grill Search...



## chef jimmyj (Oct 12, 2020)

A few years ago, I had spent quite a bit of time researching pellet grills. My priorities for a Grill...The pellet must drop in the burn pot from a separate auger. I can't risk Burn Back no matter how infrequent.
I would like a Pellet Dump feature as storing pellets in the smoker during PA humid weather, may cause problems.
Option I found included the famous YODER, Louisiana Grills, Smoke-n-Hot (may be out of business), KUMA (discontunued) and that's all I seem to have bookmarked. Either Drop Fed Pellets are uncommon or unpopular, because after several hours of searching I got NADA!

My Questions...
1) Do any of you know of another company that makes Pellet Poopers that Drop rather than Feed Pellets?
Thanks for any help my friends...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Oct 13, 2020)

I am pretty sure the Weber drops them and has a reverse on the auger to pull the pellets back into the bin, was thinking the rectec did also but could be wrong on either. The Weber feeds in the middle on back like the RT ,


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 13, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> A few years ago, I had spent quite a bit of time researching pellet grills. My priorities for a Grill...The pellet must drop in the burn pot from a separate auger. I can't risk Burn Back no matter how infrequent.
> I would like a Pellet Dump feature as storing pellets in the smoker during PA humid weather, may cause problems.
> Option I found included the famous YODER, Smoke-n-Hot (may be out of business), KUMA (discontunued) and that's all I seem to have bookmarked. Either Drop Fed Pellets are uncommon or unpopular, because after several hours of searching I got NADA!
> 
> ...


Not sure about your budget, but Lone Star’s new pellet grill looks like a winner...  








						Lone Star Grillz 20'' x 36'' Pellet Smoker
					

Product Details: 100% MADE IN USA including the pellet feeder hopper and the PID controller PID Controller is designed by FireBoard Labs giving you the ultimate in temperature control and unrivaled plotting and logging capabilities.  You have the ability to add notes and pictures with each cook...




					lonestargrillz.com
				




Give it a look and good luck on your decision.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 13, 2020)

Kinda looked around. Don't see anything that is drop feed. To be honest, I have never heard of. 
Sounds like a good concept, but I would suppose hopper bin up higher would make some tipping issues which would be a liability.  ???


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 13, 2020)

Not sure about the quality of the smoke or the results of the cook but the Bradley Smoker I believe is a drop feed.  However, I understand that the fuel( the pucks) can be rather expensive.

Good luck in your search,

John


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2020)

I was keeping an eye on the Weber because of the feed system . I do believe it drops , and something about the angle of the feed tube won't allow pellets to lay in the tube ? Not sure about that part . I know it has the reverse to clean the tube out . 
They had some issues with the first ones , but looks like they are working through it .


----------



## bregent (Oct 13, 2020)

Memphis $$


----------



## GA Tom (Oct 13, 2020)

The Camp Chef Woodwind Wi Fi  24 Pellet Grill has one of the  features that you are seeking.  If you want to empty out/dump all the pellets; or swap out pellets for different types of cooking projects, the process is easy, There is a hopper clean out chamber that lets you empty the hopper at any time. Just put a bucket or bag below the chute and pull a lever. All the pellets are released into your bucket/bag.
Another feature I appreciate is their patented “Ash Kickin’ Cleanout System”, which is a removable cup that collects all of the ashes from the firepot. This allows me to clean up the firepot in a few seconds,  without having to remove the grill grates, drip pan, or heat diffuser. Normally you empty the clean out cup just before starting the grill; but you can do this after a cook thus insuring that no pellets are in the firepot.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 13, 2020)

GA Tom said:


> The Camp Chef Woodwind Wi Fi  24 Pellet Grill has one of the  features that you are seeking.  If you want to empty out/dump all the pellets; or swap out pellets for different types of cooking projects, the process is easy, There is a hopper clean out chamber that lets you empty the hopper at any time. Just put a bucket or bag below the chute and pull a lever. All the pellets are released into your bucket/bag.
> Another feature I appreciate is their patented “Ash Kickin’ Cleanout System”, which is a removable cup that collects all of the ashes from the firepot. This allows me to clean up the firepot in a few seconds,  without having to remove the grill grates, drip pan, or heat diffuser. Normally you empty the clean out cup just before starting the grill; but you can do this after a cook thus insuring that no pellets are in the firepot.





 GA Tom


Your suggestions regarding emptying the pellet hopper and cleaning out the firepot are valid.  However,  you did not mention the auger tube.  There will always be pellets remaining in the auger tube unless you blow all of them out with an air compressor.   Pellet dust can  accumulate over a period of time and possibly create a flash back situation if the tube is not completely cleared.

I always clear the hopper, firepot and auger tube following every smoke and have never had a problem.   A little work involved, but the peace of mind is well worth the effort

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2020)

See...This is why I've stayed here these many years. You guys are Great and always willing to help. Thanks for everyone for responding...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Oct 14, 2020)

If I had to completely empty a pellet smoker from stem to stern it would be gone asap. they are not made or meant to have to be cleared after every cook that I have ever read about,  If it takes that level of maintenance to keep it running I don't need it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2020)

Agreed. But, I  don't get outside to cook as often as I used to. That and any issues with disintegrating pellets and clogging would be impossible for me to clear. My eyes and hands don't work so good anymore. It is much easier to empty pellets than wait for my kids to make repairs...JJ


----------



## Buttah Butts (Oct 14, 2020)

mike243 said:


> If I had to completely empty a pellet smoker from stem to stern it would be gone asap. they are not made or meant to have to be cleared after every cook that I have ever read about,  If it takes that level of maintenance to keep it running I don't need it



I have a Rec Teq bull and it doesn't take that much maintenance. I vacuum the firepot and interior of the unit about every 4 to 6 cooks which takes me about 3 to 4 minutes. Use good pellets and you will get less ash to worry about. Changing pellets isnt a big deal I just scoop them out and add the particular flavor I want to use and then let it preheat 30 to 45 minutes. Ive had a traegher and a GMG before the Rec Teq and the Rec Teq is a 100% better unit


----------



## mike243 (Oct 14, 2020)

Your not reading clearly BB , I clean mine all the time, I just dont empty the hopper after every cook, its needless if a unit has that much problems or you don't have a way to keep it dry a pellet smoker wont be worth the hassle imo.


----------



## bregent (Oct 14, 2020)

I leave my Memphis out on my deck year round, in heavy rain and wind with no cover. When not in use, it is partially covered by an eave but still gets rained on. I never clean out the hopper and have never had a problem and I sometimes go more than a month between cooks. 

The Memphis does not have a hopper cleanout, but I don't think it is necessary. Back when I used to swap out pellet flavors, I would empty the hopper with a scoop - took about 2 minutes.  

I clean out the ash and grease about once every 36 hours of cooking.  Most of the ash falls into the ash catch pans which slide out for dumping.  It's a pretty low maintenance cooker.


----------



## ofelles (Oct 14, 2020)

I would second the post by RCAlan   take a look at the LSG pellet.  It has a lot of good features and Chris builds great cookers.  I have a Yoder YS640 and love it but I'm in California.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 18, 2020)

With the Camp Chefs you can dump the hopper and the fire pot.

Then you can leave the fire pot open with the cup off and run a feed cycle or two which will  empty the auger tube and drop the pellets out thru the fire pot into a container.


----------



## forktender (Oct 18, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> With the Camp Chefs you can dump the hopper and the fire pot.
> 
> Then you can leave the fire pot open with the cup off and run a feed cycle or two which will  empty the auger tube and drop the pellets out thru the fire pot into a container.


I leave pellets in my C.C. all winter long under a plastic smoker cover and never had a problem with pellets swelling. I don't understand why people are having problems with swelling pellets. Rain is pretty humid. LOL


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 18, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> I have a Rec Teq bull and it doesn't take that much maintenance. I vacuum the firepot and interior of the unit about every 4 to 6 cooks which takes me about 3 to 4 minutes. Use good pellets and you will get less ash to worry about. Changing pellets isnt a big deal I just scoop them out and add the particular flavor I want to use and then let it preheat 30 to 45 minutes. Ive had a traegher and a GMG before the Rec Teq and the Rec Teq is a 100% better unit


Still looking hard at a RT700 and RT590.
BB, it looks like there is a removable plate at the bottom of the 700 hopper, but takes a Phillips screwdriver to remove, so not an easy in between cooks pellet dump (?)
Dont think anything at all on the bottom of the 590 hopper.

JJ et all, I think my relatively easy/cheap workaround will be to have two bucket head shopvacs ... one for sucking out unused pellets, and one for cleaning out ash.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 18, 2020)

forktender said:


> I leave pellets in my C.C. all winter long under a plastic smoker cover and never had a problem with pellets swelling. I don't understand why people are having problems with swelling pellets. Rain is pretty humid. LOL


Yes, hear a lot of folks say this too.
I have to think an easy vac out to a sealed bucket would work if you DO happen to have a problem, and suppose could get some food-safe desiccant packs if moisture becomes THAT big an issue.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2020)

Fast Eddie checks all the boxes.


----------



## danbono (Nov 24, 2020)

What is the big deal about emptying the hopper. Do it by hand or get a vac to do it. Vac is easy peasy.
Dan


----------



## PorkLips (Jan 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> A few years ago, I had spent quite a bit of time researching pellet grills. My priorities for a Grill...The pellet must drop in the burn pot from a separate auger. I can't risk Burn Back no matter how infrequent.
> I would like a Pellet Dump feature as storing pellets in the smoker during PA humid weather, may cause problems.
> Option I found included the famous YODER, Louisiana Grills, Smoke-n-Hot (may be out of business), KUMA (discontunued) and that's all I seem to have bookmarked. Either Drop Fed Pellets are uncommon or unpopular, because after several hours of searching I got NADA!
> 
> ...



For drop style, try:

Memphis
Weber
Twin Eagle
Cook Shack Fast Eddy 500/1000
Coyote (I believe they are drop shoot style pellet delivery


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks Porklips. Weber has yet to fix their grease fire issues, and all but the Fast Eddy are very pricey. I appreciate your response...JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks Porklips. Weber has yet to fix their grease fire issues, and all but the Fast Eddy are very pricey. I appreciate your response...JJ


Yes, and while I guess ‘pricey’ is relative, even the Cookshack PG1000 at $3k seems pretty pricey, especially given the limited real estate.


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 3, 2021)

Want your pellet augur empty? Before turning off the cooker, empty the hopper and crank the temp to the max. In just a few minutes it will be completely out of pellets.


----------

